

Ask HN: choosing your software stack.  - yarek

Assuming you and your buddies are serious about a web start up, you are the CTO type and you feel you are proficient in Lisp and a host of other languages.  Assume the rest of the gang knows Java. Do you insis on Lisp, or go along with the majority? Would you worry about future hires?
======
Rantenki
Go java, write your stuff in Clojure, document the jars well :)

Of course, as CTO, you probably won't have a lot of time to write code, so
JAVA is still the right choice, and you have to write less (developer) docs.

------
ryanto
pick the language that will get results faster. that sounds like java.

at this point, future hires do not matter. do not worry about them.

